# Answer a Question and Ask a Question.



## ripjack13

Ok, this is simple and should prove to be a lot of fun. I’m going to start by asking a question. The next person will answer my question and in-turn post a question of their own. The next person will answer that question and in-turn post a question of their own. Each post should answer a question and ask a question within the same post. The questions should always conform to the rules of Wood Barter (see additional comments below). The questions should not be too long or lengthy nor too detailed but, beyond that there are really no other requirements. The questions posted don’t have to follow the same theme as the last question posted and the next question posted can be totally random.

To reiterate …
In keeping with the rules (and intent) of The Chat Room area of Wood Barter :
The questions SHOULD NOT BE Wood Barter related.
The questions should conform to the family-friendly (let's try to keep it clean) expectations and rule structure of Wood Barter .

Have fun and “Play nice!”

I’ll post the first question and then follow it with an example.


Here is the first question:

Q: Superman or Batman?


----------



## ripjack13

A: Batman

Q: whiskey or vodka?


----------



## Tclem

Whiskey

Midgets or elephants


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Whiskey
> 
> Midgets or elephants



Elephants

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## SENC

Boxers.



ripjack13 said:


> The questions should conform to the family-friendly (let's try to keep it clean) expectations and rule structure of horny midgets Barter .



Family friendly, or horny midgets? (Not sure we can have both!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brief boxers.

What's green and rotates at 100 MPH?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Brief boxers.
> 
> What's green and rotates at 100 MPH?



Kermit the frog in a blender

Flip flops or shoes?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Frog in a blender. 

Pee can or Pecan?


----------



## Tony

I guess I came in behind Colin, sorry!

Flip flops

Hot or cold? (Weather)


----------



## Kevin

Warm or hot beats cold every time.

Who's on first?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cold.
Flatwork or spinner?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oops you beat me, lol.
Who is.
What's on second.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Oops you beat me, lol.
> What's on second.



Still didn't answer the question Greg . . .

Who's on first?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Still didn't answer the question Greg . . .
> 
> Who's on first?



Steve.

Days or nights?


----------



## Kevin

Days (and nights)



Mary Ann or Genie?


----------



## Tony

Days

Redheads, Blondes, or Brunettes?


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Days (and nights)
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Ann or Genie?



I assume you meant Ginger? Scary how we were thinking alike


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I assume you meant Ginger? Scary how we were thinking alike



You assume wrong. Ginger is not even on my radar.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> You assume wrong. Ginger is not even on my radar.



Never seen that one, my apologies. For me, Ginger every time.

Freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Still didn't answer the question Greg . . .
> 
> Who's on first?


I edited it, who is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Tony said:


> Freshwater or saltwater?



Didn't take long for this to get jacked up.

Fresh water.

Mountains or valleys?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mountains...


Ford or chevy?


----------



## woodman6415

Chevy
Red or blue


----------



## Final Strut

Blue

Rain or Shine


----------



## Kevin

shine 

(and since the rules do not state the question has to be an either/or format)

Is it legal for a man to marry his widow's sister?


----------



## DKMD

No

Wet or dry?


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> No



Why?



DKMD said:


> Wet or dry?




Knowing how you think I'll go with wet too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Can't marry a corpse...

Rough or smooth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Can't marry a corpse...
> 
> Rough or smooth?



Depends on my mood today I'll go with rough.

Who's John Galt?


----------



## DKMD

How should I know? Ask Ayn Rand

110 or 220?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Fictional character in atlas shrugged....

Horney midgets or kinky sex?


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Fictional character in atlas shrugged....
> 
> Horney midgets or kinky sex?



Rats....110!


----------



## Tony

Horny midgets

Ocean, lake or river?


----------



## Kevin

The man who said he would stop the engine of the world, and did.


----------



## Kevin

Ocean

Amboyna or HRB?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

Amboyna

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Tony

Tea (iced)

Buried or cremated?


----------



## Sidecar

Cremated 

Coreasot.....or white wash


----------



## Schroedc

Sidecar said:


> Cremated
> 
> Coreasot.....or white wash



Neither, Stucco

Left or Right?


----------



## El Guapo

Currently right, but usually left (unless I misunderstood the question).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

RighLeft, if my wife is trying to tell me where to turn.

Up or Down?


----------



## Sidecar

Up or down .....if your confused on the draft control......

Relative humidity or just a dry spell....?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

relative humility

in or out


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Currently right, but usually left (unless I misunderstood the question).





No question!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> No question!!!!



What wood you expect for a man who is coco for cocobolo?

in or out

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jim Beam

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> in or out




Both, repeatedly. 

Fast lane or slow lane?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar

Slows a trait. ......

Spay or neuter. .....?


----------



## ripjack13

Both....


Rat dog or pit bull


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rat dog
Pick up truck or car


----------



## Sprung

Pickup

Walnut or Cherry


----------



## Tony

Walnut

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Both, no pine! Lol

Charcoal or propane


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Walnut
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla?


Chocolate


----------



## Sprung

Charcoal

Wake up early or stay up late?


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Charcoal
> 
> Wake up early or stay up late?



Lately, yes! 

Rain or sun?


----------



## Fsyxxx

Rain

Green or dry?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dry

Why or why not


----------



## Tony

Ynot? (Get it, Tony backwards!)

Pearl snap or button down?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Button down

Clean shaven or bearded?


----------



## ripjack13

Scruffy....


Folded or crumpled?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Scruffy....
> 
> 
> Folded or crumpled?



Folded, unless it's a bill

Fish or fowl?


----------



## Sidecar

Orahgomy..... ( use phon-x )

Bituminous or anthrosite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Folded, unless it's a bill
> 
> Fish or fowl?


Fish

Ice or snow


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sidecar said:


> Orahgomy..... ( use phon-x )
> 
> Bituminous or anthrosite


Huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sidecar said:


> Orahgomy..... ( use phon-x )
> 
> Bituminous or anthrosite



Above this dumb redneck's head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sidecar said:


> Orahgomy..... ( use phon-x )


origami?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Fish
> 
> Ice or snow



snow..

country rock or classic rock?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

rock

hard or soft


----------



## Fsyxxx

Hard

Rare or well done


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Rare


Legs up or legs down

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Legs up

Dirt road or highway?


----------



## Sprung

Dirt road

A/C or windows down in the car


----------



## Sidecar

Windows down.....

Long Johns or union suit


----------



## SENC

Depends on whether you want to get shot.

Grits or hash?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> Depends on whether you want to get shot.
> 
> Grits or hash?


Grits

Bacon or ham


----------



## ripjack13

BACON!!!!!

shotgun or backseat

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bacon in the Backseat with a Shotgun BACON BACON BACON!!!!!! I have thumbs therefore Iget it myself!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar

UT -oh.......


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> BACON!!!!!
> 
> shotgun or backseat


I'm driving!! I am a professional

spring or fall?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

Spring has @Sprung 

Crabs or kidney stones

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sidecar said:


> Spring has @Sprung
> 
> Crabs or kidney stones



I'll take some king crab with drawn butter over a kidney stone any day.

Standard or Metric?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Sae

Fried or grilled?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Fried

Cheddar or swiss?


----------



## Sprung

Swiss

Ham or Turkey?


----------



## Brink

Both.

What was the question?


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Both.
> 
> What was the question?



Ape or chimpanzee?


----------



## Sidecar

ahhh monkey around !

full moon or new moon


----------



## Brink

Full moon.

What is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Everything

What is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Curly koa.

Breasts or thighs (kfc you perverts)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

Breastes are wonderful !

Bore or Quilt......


----------



## ripjack13

Quilt?


Squirrel... pest or cute lil woodland creature?


----------



## SENC

Pest

Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Because it goes to eleven...

Denim or twill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Denim....



Cat or dog?


----------



## Sidecar

K9

Clover or alfalfa


----------



## SENC

Clover

What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Mobile-friendly - A 54-year survey of 26,285 European Swallows captured and released by the Avian Demography Unit of the University of Capetown finds that the average adult European swallow has a wing length of 12.2 cm and a body mass of 20.3 grams. Also, the average flight speed of an Unladen swallow is roughly 11 m/s.

Do you always look on the bright side of life?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only when watching Monty Python!


----------



## Sidecar

UT - oh......
Snake charmer

Kayak or canoe


----------



## ripjack13

Canoe...



Stone or brick?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Canoe...
> 
> 
> 
> Stone or brick?



Stone

Tubes or Transistors?


----------



## Brink

Transistors.

Tubes or tubeless?


----------



## ripjack13

Tubes...


Jello or pudding?


----------



## David Van Asperen

pudding


OMG or WTH


----------



## Sidecar

WTH CYA IMO

Kardashian or Tclem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sidecar said:


> WTH CYA IMO
> 
> Kardashian or Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Sidecar said:


> WTH CYA IMO
> 
> Kardashian or Tclem



Tony...he doesn't have a douchbag following him around.

white choclate , dark chocolate or milk chocolate ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

milk chocolate
Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Tony...he doesn't have a douchbag following him around.



Marc, I was taking a drink of tea when I read this, sprayed it all over the living room. That's funny stuff right there!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sunrise, preferably in a boat.

Spring or fall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Fall. Cream cheese or lox?


----------



## Tony

Cream cheese. 

Button down or pearl snap?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Tony...he doesn't have a douchbag following him around.


what about @SENC?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Hey now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Pearl snap. Pearl or micro brew?


----------



## Schroedc

Fsyxxx said:


> Pearl snap. Pearl or micro brew?



Micro Brew (I don't think I can get Pearl up here...)

Asphalt or Macadam?


----------



## ripjack13

Neither...I like the recycled rubber stuff...it comes in different colors too.

Q. Easyrider, which bike, Dennis Hopper's or Peter Fonda's?


----------



## Tony

Easy, Dennis Hopper's

Carbide or HSS?


----------



## Wildthings

Carbide

teal or green?


----------



## ripjack13

Green....

Tony or Tony?


----------



## Wildthings

Bob

rip or tear?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rip!!

Burl or curl?


----------



## ripjack13

Burl....

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Tony

Marc, I was thinking I needed to revive this thread yesterday!!!!!

Fried turkey 

Turning or Flatwork?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

flatwork

thick or thin? companion that is!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Turning. 

Irish grind or traditional?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

NYWoodturner said:


> Turning.
> 
> Irish grind or traditional?



you're late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> flatwork
> 
> thick or thin? companion that is!



Medium Thick...

Would you rather have more time, or more wood?


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Medium Thick...
> 
> Would you rather have more time, or more wood?



Is this question related to the thin or thick companions question?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> flatwork
> 
> thick or thin? companion that is!



@Kenbo, I prefer to call them Rubenesque.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

medium with more time to get more wood!!

text or call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> medium with more time to get more wood!!
> 
> text or call



call

home fries or hash browns?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jim Beam said:


> call
> 
> home fries or hash browns?



Home fries...

Grow old gracefully or come sliding in like hell on fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Hell on Fire

Waylon or Willie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Waylon


North or South?


----------



## Fsyxxx

South. 

Chips or fries?


----------



## Steve Walker

Fries.

To be, or not to be?


----------



## Steve Walker

To be (that one sucked)

.17 HMR or .22 magnum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

.22 Magnum

Carbide or traditional


----------



## Lou Currier

Traditional

Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## duncsuss

Chinese.

Dove Bar or Magnum?


----------



## SENC

duncsuss said:


> Chinese.
> 
> Dove Bar or Magnum?


Magnum

Limey or Pom?


----------



## duncsuss

SENC said:


> Magnum
> 
> Limey or Pom?



Limey.

Champagne -- Bottle or Magnum?


----------



## ripjack13

Pom...(the pomigranite drink?)


Swiss army knife or buck knife?


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Swiss army knife or buck knife?


Swiss Army.

TV cops -- McGarrett or Magnum?


----------



## DKMD

duncsuss said:


> TV cops -- McGarrett or Magnum?



Neither... Fife!

Filet or Ribeye?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ribeye

Convertible or hardtop?


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> Ribeye
> 
> Convertible or hardtop?


FHC - Fixed head coupe.

Power or finesse?


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> FHC - Fixed head coupe.
> 
> Power or finesse?



Finesse it with power....

Mustang or camaro...old school 60+70 style..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Camaro (67)

Fish or Chicken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Chicken

Grilled or fried?


----------



## Tony

Always fried!!!!

Anchovy or sardine?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC

or


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> or



....

Ice tea, sweet tea, or iced coffee?


----------



## Tony

Sweet ice tea

Pickup or muscle car?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Pick up!!
79-80 chevy stepside!!


Hot tub, sauna or pool


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Pick up!!
> 79-80 chevy stepside!!
> 
> 
> Hot tub, sauna or pool



My first car was a 1975 1 ton International Harvester pickup that I cracked the block on. If I had it to do over again I'd still have it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Hot tub


Fishing or Hunting


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

hunting

rare or medium


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

medium rare 



cake or cookies


----------



## Schroedc

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> medium rare
> 
> 
> 
> cake or cookies



Bars.

Skirts or slacks?


----------



## Tony

Skirts (They flatter my figure better).

Imported or domestic? (Lumber)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

WOOD anyway I can get it!

table saw or band saw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Who saw that coming?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> WOOD anyway I can get it!
> 
> table saw or band saw



Band saw. harder to remove fingers.

Open end or box end wrench?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Ratcheting box end.

Brass or turquoise filler?


----------



## ripjack13

Brass....not a fan of turquoise.


Riding mower
Or
Powered Push mower


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Push because I like turquoise.

Beef or fish?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Don Ratcliff said:


> Push because I like turquoise.
> 
> Beef or fish?



Fish.

Down and dirty or good clean fun?


----------



## Brink

Jim Beam said:


> Fish.
> 
> Down and dirty or good clean fun?



Down and dirty

Their or they're?


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Down and dirty
> 
> Their or they're?


Their

My or mine


----------



## Tony

Mayan

Soda or pop?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Soda-pop.

Gin or Brandy?


----------



## Ray D

Brandy
Sit and wait or run n gun? (Turkey hunters will understand this)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sit & wait.....run n gun has been useless for me, other than good exercise...

@Don Ratcliff 
Or 
@Maya Ratcliff

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Only @Don Ratcliff is going to say @Don Ratcliff !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Tony said:


> Only @Don Ratcliff is going to say @Don Ratcliff !!!!!!!!


Yup, otherwise it's unanimous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Sit & wait.....run n gun has been useless for me, other than good exercise...
> 
> @Don Ratcliff
> Or
> @Maya Ratcliff


Maya

Unanimous or Uncontested?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's unanimous jerks...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's unanimous jerks...


 You forgot the other half, no, not her, the question...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mr. Peet said:


> You forgot the other half, no, not her, the question...


Oops...

@rocky1 or @Tclem


----------



## rocky1

You're sending Maya to me or Tony?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's unanimous jerks...


Did I do that?




Don Ratcliff said:


> Oops...
> 
> @rocky1 or @Tclem



Both...

Asphalt or concrete roads...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You're sending Maya to me or Tony?


I love my wife but I am not worried about her getting kidnapped at all. 30 minutes into it, the kidnappers would call and ask how much I want to take her back... she would make them cry and call their folks. So which one of you turkeys wants to have the privilege first?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

My money's on rocky....he keeps bees, so he could just ignore her buzzing....lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> I love my wife but I am not worried about her getting kidnapped at all. 30 minutes into it, the kidnappers would call and ask how much I want to take her back... she would make them cry and call their folks. So which one of you turkeys wants to have the privilege first?





You do realize she is here, watching (_aka - stalking_) you!

Your every word has potential repercussions! Along about the point you start talking about stuffing her in a Flat Rate Box of any size, it's gonna be on like Donkey Kong at the Ratcliff household! Someone is gonna be cryin and callin their folks and it ain't gonna be me or Tony! All that wood you used to own... Collin isn't going to have to worry about sawing it up!!

You are a Brave man Don! A very Brave man!!

While she is a very beautiful woman, according to that picture she posted the other day, she obviously has to have a little short circuit in her wiring someplace to put up with you all the time, and it might not take much to send her over the edge!!! Sleep with one eye open, whatever you do!!



Was I supposed to ask a question?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Sit & wait.....run n gun has been useless for me, other than good exercise...
> 
> @Don Ratcliff
> Or
> @Maya Ratcliff



HUH???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

let's get this back on track....


*Q: Would you rather fight 1 horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?*


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> let's get this back on track....
> 
> 
> *Q: Would you rather fight 1 horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?*


I guess a horse sized duck, since ammo wise maybe a few shots, but my luck it would fly off. Horses bite, and a hundred duck sized would be a challenge, not to mention, more ammo....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> I guess a horse sized duck, since ammo wise maybe a few shots, but my luck it would fly off. Horses bite, and a hundred duck sized would be a challenge, not to mention, more ammo....



Mark, you need to ask a question as well....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

If a cente pede a pint and a milli pede a quart, how much would a preci pice?


----------



## SubVet10

Turkeys are meaner, howabout a horse sized turkey. That would make for some good sammiches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> If a cente pede a pint and a milli pede a quart, how much would a preci pice?



What's a preci? :)

If you were transported 400 years into the past with no clothes or anything else, how would you prove that you were from the future?


----------



## Wildthings

Tell them your birth date


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Tell them your birth date



Barry, you're supposed to ask a question as well. Come on man, get with the program!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony ain’t you suppose to ask a question?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

If Tony could reach the switches what would be his first to pull?


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> If Tony could reach the switches what would be his first to pull?



To boot everyone over 5' 6".

Anybody have a comment on that????


----------



## rob3232

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> If Tony could reach the switches


Off, Yes he would pull it off 

If the earth is flat why is the moon round?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Because it's made of cheese and everyone knows that the best cheeses come in great big round wheels.

Can you really experience anything objectively?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> To boot everyone over 5' 6".
> 
> Anybody have a comment on that????


@Tony then you would be the only one on here.

Why do ballerinas dance on their tiptoes, why don't they just get taller women?


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony then you would be the only one on here.
> 
> Why do ballerinas dance on their tiptoes, why don't they just get taller women?



And the problem with that would be????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Because it's made of cheese and everyone knows that the best cheeses come in great big round wheels.
> 
> Can you really experience anything objectively?


Yes, if you play chess



Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony then you would be the only one on here.
> 
> Why do ballerinas dance on their tiptoes, why don't they just get taller women?



They dance on their toes because they dont like the wood floor.
...............................................................

Is cereal actually a soup?


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> What's a preci? :)
> 
> If you were transported 400 years into the past with no clothes or anything else, how would you prove that you were from the future?



Why would you try such? Doing so would be calling for witchery, and you know what witches are made of..?...

P.S. "preci" was supposed to be sounded out, "preci pice" aka, "preicipice" 'press a piss'... A few century old urine joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

